# service manual x-t 2.0 petrol



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

are there any places on line to download a service manual for a 2.0 petrol X-T. I have seen several on fleabay, but they seem to be American NAS product - not UK. Is the above a "T30" or what?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

does anyone have any experience if them off E-Bay. I have bin caught before with US spec (NAS) disks.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought my electronic manual off ebay UK, from a helpful chap (lowhondaprelude). 

It has the QR20DE engine specs.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks mate - i have just gone and paid for this

so I am hoping this does too.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the T30 model?
Just received my Workshop manual and it is for a T30 - I am a bit confused!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

T30 is the designation for the x-trail given by nissan.

if you look at the forum sub sections you will see these designations used.
Usually a new model year will up the number ie perhaps 2008 x-trail will be called T31...

here is a little more on code letters and numbers for nissan:
http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/DOCUMENT/PDF/FF/2004/NissanFF_E_24-27.pdf


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> What is the T30 model?
> Just received my Workshop manual and it is for a T30 - I am a bit confused!


HERE is a thread where we talked about this.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks guys - must remember " do a search FIRST!"


----------



## terryh (Oct 27, 2007)

*Xtrail Workshop / Service Manual*

Do any of yo uguys know where I can get a service manual covering the 2.0 YD 2002 Xtrail diesel engine ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You can find it on eBay UK.


----------



## terryh (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks but I read on this forum that some of the ebay manuals don't cover the 2.0 diesel, or does anyone know of one wich definatey does ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

They don't cover the GT xtrail, but all of them cover the petrol and diesel engines, so you just have to check with the seller to make sure.


----------

